# Weekly competition 2008-26



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (bigcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *L F R2 U' F D L2 U' R2 D' F' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 L' U' B L2 B' R2 U R D'
*2. *B2 L D2 B D2 R D F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B D' F2 L2 F' U R2 D F' L2
*3. *L D L' F' L' D2 L D B L U2 B' R F2 R D L2 B R F' U' F L2 U' R'
*4. *F' R2 U L2 F U2 B2 R' F2 L B D L D2 R' U2 L2 U' L U R D2 F D2 R2
*5. *L D' F U R D F2 U2 R' D F2 L2 F U B' L' D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' R' B' L'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B F R2 B U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D' B' L2 B' L2 U L' B2 F' (21f)
*2. *L U2 B2 L R U2 L D2 F2 D2 U F2 L F D' B L' B2 F D' L' (21f)
*3. *B2 L' R2 U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 R2 F R2 F2 U R' U F' L' B' D U2 (21f)
*4. *D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D R B L2 D2 U' L2 F R U' B U2 (21f)
*5. *L2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 D' R U2 B2 F' U L2 B' R D R' U (20f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 R D2 Uw2 L' Rw R Uw2 Rw Fw L B Fw F2 Rw2 D L Rw2 D' B' D2 U' Fw' L Rw2 R2 Uw R' D' F U' L Uw2 L Rw2 R B' Fw' L2 R2
*2. *Rw R' U B' Fw' L' U2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 R U Fw2 D' Uw' U' Fw F D2 Uw U' Fw' Rw2 F D2 U F2 D B L2 R2 D' Uw' U2 L Rw2 R2 U' F' D
*3. *L' Uw' U Fw2 L B D' R' Fw Uw' L Rw2 R Fw D Rw2 F' Uw U' Rw2 Uw U2 Rw2 D R' D Uw2 U2 R' Fw L' Uw2 Fw' D2 U2 L Rw2 R B' Fw'
*4. *Uw B F Uw' L' R Fw' Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 U' B F2 Rw B2 Fw' L U B Fw' D' B2 L R2 U' L R Uw' Rw' Fw2 L U' L2 F D2 Uw2 U Fw2 Uw2
*5. *R2 D' U2 F2 D U' Fw2 F' L' D2 Rw2 F' Rw D Uw2 L2 Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw' U' F' D' L2 Rw R' D B Fw2 F R D B2 Fw2 F' D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw U2 Fw2 D2 B2 Bw' U' B D Dw' Uw2 U' B' L2 B' Lw2 F L R' Dw2 Lw D Dw2 Fw' Dw2 F2 Rw' Bw L Rw2 B2 Uw' U' B' Uw' Bw' Dw' F' Rw Dw2 L R2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Dw L2 B' Bw2 Fw' F' Rw2 Uw2 B Bw' Fw' F2
*2. *Fw2 F' Rw Dw L' Rw' R' Dw' Uw' Bw2 D2 L2 Rw' B' Lw2 B' Fw2 L Uw2 U' Fw R Bw2 L Lw' B' Bw Rw2 U R' Bw F2 Lw U' B Bw' Lw D' Dw U B Bw2 Fw' F2 L' Fw Lw' Fw D2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw Fw F2 D2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 U2
*3. *Bw' Uw2 R2 U B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Uw2 Bw Fw R Dw U2 Lw B Fw' D Dw Bw' Fw Dw Uw2 U' Bw' Uw2 B' F Uw' L2 R2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 F2 Lw Fw Dw2 B' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 R Bw Uw' Lw' Fw F2 U Fw2 L2 Lw' R2 Uw2 Fw Lw' F
*4. *Dw2 R' B Bw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Bw Fw2 L2 Lw2 Fw' Uw U B' L2 Rw2 R U' L Dw2 L2 Lw Dw' Uw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' B' Fw' L' Lw Uw L' Bw' D Bw2 Fw' F2 D Lw Fw2 F2 L Lw Rw' D Uw L Bw' D' Dw' Uw2 U' Bw' Fw Lw D2 Dw U
*5. *U' Rw2 R D' U2 Lw' Fw2 R2 F2 D2 Dw U' R2 D' U2 R2 D Dw Rw' U2 Bw2 L' Rw R' Dw' L' B Lw U Fw Dw2 F' Uw2 Bw' Dw U' Lw2 Rw' B Fw2 U Lw Rw2 R Bw F2 Uw' B L B' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Lw Rw' R U2 R Uw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B' U F2 U B' R D' F2 U L' D R D F R F' U' B L' B' L' D B' L'
*2. *B2 R' F R2 B R U2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F' D' L U B L B' R' D2 B2 L D2 R
*3. *D2 R' B U' F' R2 B2 U' B' D F' U' L' B' D R' B' L D F U B' D' B2 L'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 D R2 F' L' B U' R D' B' (21f)
*2. *F2 D2 R U2 B2 L B2 D2 L U2 L D2 L' F' U2 L' D B' F2 D U (21f)
*3. *F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F L' B2 L' F' D L' D2 U B U2 (20f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U R B2 Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw B2 L Rw2 R D2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw U F2 D2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 R' F' Uw B Fw' D' Rw B2 Fw F' U2 Rw2 F' L2 Rw2
*2. *Uw2 U2 Fw' R2 D Uw' F' L' Rw' R2 Uw U2 B2 D U2 B' Fw2 F2 D Uw' U2 B U L Rw R2 D' Rw' F2 L' Fw2 Uw2 L D' U L U2 L Fw Rw'
*3. *Rw' F' D' Uw2 U2 B Rw D Uw2 B' Rw2 U2 L' B2 L2 R D' Uw' B' D' U' Rw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R D2 Uw U2 B' F Uw2 F2 L' B2 Fw F Uw' Fw Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Fw Dw2 Lw R Dw' L Rw2 R' D Dw2 Bw' F' Uw F D' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' R2 Dw Uw' U2 Fw2 Lw Rw F U' Lw R' B Fw' L D Fw Lw' Uw' Rw2 Dw U' L' Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 R2 D2 Dw' Uw' U2 L2 Dw2 B2 Fw' D' B' Bw Rw2 B2 F'
*2. *R Fw2 Dw2 Uw' B' L D' R2 D2 Dw R' Uw' B2 Uw Bw Uw' Rw B2 Bw' D' Bw Fw2 F' L' Dw' L Lw' Bw Uw2 U' B' F' L' B' U B' Bw2 Fw2 F D' Bw D2 Dw Uw2 U' Fw2 R' U' B Bw L' R2 Fw' D2 Dw U2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw Uw
*3. *U' F D Dw' Uw U B2 Bw U' Lw F' L R2 B R2 U' Bw2 Lw' Rw' R2 Bw' Fw2 D2 U B' Fw2 F2 Dw Bw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' D' Uw2 R' D2 Dw Uw2 U' Bw2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 Rw' B Uw2 B Fw2 Uw2 U B' Fw2 F' L Dw Fw2 L' Rw R' D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R' F' L U' B' D' R2 F D2 B' R' (21f)
*2. *B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' D F' R' B' U' L2 F R2 D F (21f)
*3. *L B2 U2 R F2 R' B2 U2 R D2 F' D' B2 L' B2 R U' B L2 R' F (21f)
*4. *B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U2 B F2 R F2 U' R2 D' L2 F U (21f)
*5. *B R2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 B' F' U' F U R D' U F R2 B' U F' (20f)
*6. *L2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' L B' D R F2 R2 D B' L' (20f)
*7. *B2 R2 B' R2 F R2 D2 R2 F L2 F' R' B D L R U B L2 R2 B (21f)
*8. *D2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 L U R U' L B2 U B R' B' D' R' (19f)
*9. *R' F2 R B2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 F R' F' U' L2 B' F R' D' R2 (21f)
*10. *D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D U B' U2 F D' B D R' D' B L' R' (21f)
*11. *L D2 R D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B L2 U R U F' L' U (21f)
*12. *D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' F U2 B L2 R F U' L2 B U2 F R U2 B2 F' (21f)
*13. *B2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 F D2 L D2 L2 B' F2 L2 R2 U (21f)
*14. *L' D2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 L U2 L U' F2 D F' R D B2 F L2 D2 U2 (21f)
*15. *U R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' F' L2 F' R D2 R2 U L D' F' (21f)
*16. *L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B2 F' D R F U' F2 L U' R' U' (21f)
*17. *B' R2 U2 B D2 F R2 F D2 L2 R B R2 U' L' R' D' B' L2 U' B2 (21f)
*18. *L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U B2 F2 R' D' F2 U (21f)
*19. *U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L U' L2 B R' B' L F D' (19f)
*20. *L B2 D2 R U2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 R' B' D B2 U L' U2 L' R D F (21f)
*21. *L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' L' D' B L2 F' D B D2 L U' R (21f)
*22. *L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 F L' F U R F' D2 L2 F' (21f)
*23. *F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D B' L U' B' F L F2 L2 D' R' U (21f)
*24. *B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R F2 L F2 R U' R' D B D' U2 R2 B L' (21f)
*25. *R F2 L U2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 L B F2 D B U2 R' U' F D2 (21f)
*26. *D2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 U' L' R D2 B F D' R' F' R2 F (21f)
*27. *B' F' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 U L B R2 D2 L R D' R B2 R2 F' (21f)
*28. *U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R D F D' L2 B2 F L' F' R (20f)
*29. *R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' U R' D F' L U2 L' B' U2 L' F2 (21f)
*30. *U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 L F2 L2 U' L B R D B' F' U2 R (20f)
*31. *D2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 L R' B2 R' F' U2 L' B' D' B2 L U2 F2 D F (21f)
*32. *R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 B' L F' D' B2 F' L' F U B' R (21f)
*33. *U2 B2 R F2 R' F2 L' B2 R B R' B2 F' L2 D' F R' B F' U' F' (21f)
*34. *L' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 L' R U' B L U' L' D B' L F2 L2 (21f)
*35. *D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F D2 B' U' B L2 D R' F2 U' (20f)
*36. *F2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 R' F2 L' B' L D' U' R B U' (20f)
*37. *U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 U L2 B2 R B' L2 D2 F D' U2 L' B' L2 F2 (21f)
*38. *U2 R D2 R B2 L D2 B2 U2 L U2 L B R D F2 U L2 R' B' F2 (21f)
*39. *R D2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 F U F' R F' L2 D B D2 (21f)
*40. *D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 B' F' U' R' B2 L' R' F2 R2 B R F' (21f)
*41. *D2 B F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 F' L' D' R B' L2 D B' U2 B' L' F' (21f)
*42. *B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 F' R U F2 R' F' R B R' (20f)
*43. *D L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 F R' D2 B L2 U B2 R B2 U' F (21f)
*44. *R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B R F2 U2 R' U L F D2 L2 U' (21f)
*45. *B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 D U L U F U' L F2 L B2 F R2 D2 (21f)
*46. *D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F D2 B' U' B L2 F' R' F L' (21f)
*47. *R2 U R2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 L' U2 R U' B2 F' U2 B' U' L' (21f)
*48. *L B2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 U' F L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B' D B2 (21f)
*49. *B2 U2 B2 R B2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F' R' D2 B D R2 (21f)
*50. *L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' R F2 L' B F D' R' F2 R2 D2 F (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L' D2 L U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R2 B D2 F' D B F U F D L D (21f)
*2. *B2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 D F2 L U L R2 U2 F D F D2 (21f)
*3. *F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' U' L2 F R' D B2 D2 B2 U' (21f)
*4. *R U2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L D L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 R F2 R (20f)
*5. *R2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' D U B' R F R2 D2 R U (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' U' B' L2 U L2 B R2 (21f)
*2. *D2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' B L D R' U' R F L R F2 D2 F2 (21f)
*3. *U2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 D R' F' R' F R' D2 B L (21f)
*4. *B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 F L R' U' B L2 F U L U R' (21f)
*5. *D R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' D' L' F' R B D' L' F' R2 F' U' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' F2 L2 R F2 L U2 F2 R' U2 R D F2 D B U2 R U' L' U2 (20f)
*2. *L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 R' D' L2 R2 D B D2 F' D' U2 R' (21f)
*3. *L2 D2 L D2 U2 L F2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 L F L F2 U B L2 U2 L (21f)
*4. *F2 L' D2 R U2 R' D2 L R2 F2 D2 B L' D' L' R' U F D U B (21f)
*5. *D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 R B D2 R' B' D2 B U L D' U (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R' U' F U2 F U' L R' U2 R' (21f)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. *U' B' L2 B D2 R F' L2 F' D L B' R2 B' U' B R' B R' D B' L2 U B' U2
*1. *B2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 L B2 L B2 D2 B L B2 R2 D B' U B U' R2 (21f)
*1. *B' Fw2 D' B2 Rw2 D2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw2 F2 L D Uw2 F' L' Rw' R' B' F Uw' U Rw' R B' Fw2 F D Fw2 L2 R' D2 Fw2 U2 R B2 L2 Uw2 U2 Rw2

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *L2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' F' L' B' R D2 L2 U' R' B' R' B2 D2 R' B L D' B' R2
*1. *R F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U B2 U' F L D F D2 U F' (21f)
*1. *Uw' R' Uw L2 U' F' L' Rw' D' Uw' U Rw2 R' Uw' U' F' Uw2 Rw F' Rw' R' D Uw2 L2 B2 L' R2 B2 F2 L Fw F Uw2 L D' Uw U B' R' Uw2
*1. *Uw2 Lw2 Uw L2 U Rw2 R' Dw2 U R F Rw' D Bw' Dw' Lw Bw2 F R2 D2 Dw' U2 L Dw' B' Fw' F2 R2 Uw Lw2 R' F Lw' R2 Dw2 Bw' F' L2 R' F2 R' Fw' Uw2 U2 F' R Uw B' Bw Fw2 F Uw2 Lw2 Rw' B Bw F Lw' Rw F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*Pyraminx*
*1. *r b U' B L B U' L U' B L R B' L' B' R' U' R' U' L' R L U R' B' 
*2. *l' r' b B L' U' L' B U' B L' U' B L' B R' B U' B U B R' B' R' L 
*3. *l' b B' L' R U L R' L' U R' L' U R L B' U B L' U L R L' R' U' 
*4. *l r' b' u' L' U' R' U' R' L R U R L' R' B U' L' U' B' U L' B' U L' 
*5. *l' r' L R B' U' B' L' U R U R' B L U L' U' B U L' U' R' L U B 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,3) (0,3) (-5,2) (4,2) (6,2) (4,0) (1,0) (5,4) (6,0) (1,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,1) (3,4) 
*2. * (0,6) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,5) (4,1) (6,5) (4,3) (3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (3,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) 
*3. * (0,6) (0,-3) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,2) (6,0) (-2,2) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,1) (3,2) (-1,0) (-4,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (5,2)
*4. * (0,3) (3,6) (6,4) (3,0) (-1,2) (0,2) (4,4) (6,5) (4,0) (-4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,0)
*5. * (6,0) (6,0) (6,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,5) (2,3) (-4,0) (0,1) (2,0) (2,0) (-3,4) (0,1) (6,0) (-4,3) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,4)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 25, 2008)

3x3x3 speed: 21.84 (22.24) (17.61) 19.87 18.94 = 20.22

I'll update this later when I've warmed up a bit more with bigger cubes


----------



## FredM (Jun 25, 2008)

Frédéric Meinnel

FMC

32 HTM
Method : Block Style + Insertion.
Research Time : 40 minutes.

222 : R.D2RD2L
2X-Cross : D2UFU'F'RF2
3rd C/E pair : B2D2BDB'DB2
4th C/E pair : LD'L'F'D2F
AUF : D2

In LL, there is a 3-cycle, it can be done with commutators in 10 moves.
Instead, let me use the alg Arnaud gave me.

Insert at dot : B2RB2D2F2LF2D2 
It cancels the last move.

Total solution : RB2RB2D2F2LF2RD2LD2UFU'F'RF2B2D2BDB'DB2LD'L'F'D2FD2


----------



## MistArts (Jun 25, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 10.29, (8.32), 10.63, 9.04, (11.62) = 9.99
Really bad.

*3x3x3*: 21.69, (26.51), 26.46, (21.20), 23.42 = 23.85
Ok.

*4x4x4*: 2:27.94, (2:09.85), (2:29.04), 2:22.57, 2:20.55 = 2:23.69
Lock-up.

*333BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Tried freestyle....

*FMC*:R D2 R D2 L D F2 D R2 D F D' F2 D' B' D2 B R2 D R D' F D' F' D' B U' B L' U' L U L U B2 (35)

2x2x2 Block: R D2 R D2 L (5)
2x2x3 Block: D F2 D R2 D F D' F2 (13)
Pseudo XXX-Cross: D' B' D2 B (17)
Pairing up *3* c/e pairs: R2 D R D' (21)
Preserving pairs and luck: F D' F' D' B U'B L' U' L U L U B2 (35)


----------



## alexc (Jun 25, 2008)

*2x2:* 9.33 5.47 9.93 (12.00) (5.08) = 8.24
I suck at 2x2...

*3x3:* 21.36 18.91 (12.81) (23.75) 16.81 = 19.03
I suck at 3x3... (12.81 was PLL skip.)

*4x4:* (1:26.63) 1:32.94 (1:48.56) 1:45.52 1:45.90 = 1:41.45
Many mistakes, many parities.

*5x5:* (4:14.77) 3:12.18 (3:09.59) 3:23.52 3:27.44 = 3:21.05
I think this could have been sub 3 if these hadn't been the first five solves on the cube. 

*3x3oh:* (53.06) 37.86 (25.28) 33.75 33.25 = 34.95
53 was a POP and 25 was an OLL skip.

*2x2bld:* 39.22 42.36 38.47 = 38.47 
Consistent, but not good.

*3x3bld:* 1:28.52 1:23.68 1:27.55 = 1:23.68
Consistent, but not good.

*4x4bld:* 9:05.62 DNF DNS = 9:05.62
I need to expand my 4x4 journey, I couldn't do the last scramble because of it. 

*5x5bld:* 24:49(11:25 memo) DNF 25:18(11:30 memo)
Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! First try on 5x5 blind and it was a success!!! 
I need to work on execution.

*multibld:* 2/4 in 10:24
Wow... that was really fast. (2:36/cube) I didn't fell like doing a big attempt, so I thought I would try 4, but go for total speed. Memo was 6:10, I think.

*2-4relaybld:* 15:55.78
Nice.

*2-5relaybld:* DNF(55:11)
Everything was right except the 5x5. It was off by 4 wings, 10 x centers, and 4 + centers.


----------



## Jai (Jun 25, 2008)

*2x2: *04.38, 05.77, 04.55, 05.90, 04.62 = *04.98*
Comment: Okay average...

*3x3:* 14.13, 13.54, 14.62, 12.91, 14.20 = *13.96*
Comment: Well, at least it was sub-14 >_>

*4x4:* 2:16.82, 2:12.99, 2:03.76, 2:24.41, 1:56.30 = *2:11.19*
Comment: Not bad for my 2nd day, eh?

* Pyraminx:* 10.70, 06.75, 09.61, 11.97, 08.90 = *9.73*
Comment: Yay, sub-10 

* 3x3 OH:* 35.96, 30.30, 42.71, 33.02, 35.93 = *34.97*
Comment: Pretty good  I spent too much time trying to preserve pairs, on that 42.

* Magic: *1.41, 1.36, 1.35, 1.66, 1.17 = *1.37*
Comment: Nice, considering I don't do Magic often.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 25, 2008)

3x3_bf: DNF(23.xx) DNF(1:15.xx) DNF(31.xx)

First solve I just didn't feel like doing beyond the first F2L pair.
Second solve was nice, got a triple X-cross, but forgot where the fourth edge was.
Third solve I just screwed up past the 2nd F2L pair.

I really hate memorization...


----------



## tsaoenator (Jun 25, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 13.23, 12.61, 12.39, (16.88), (11.26) = 12.74


----------



## YoutubeDAP (Jun 25, 2008)

*3x3x3 Time*

*3x3x3:* 00:43.93, 00:58.73, 00:48.29, 00:58.46, 00:53.82 = *00:52.65*

Yes, I know I suck, but I've only been speedcubing for about 1 1/2 months, 
and that is not my main hobby, I don't do it very often so yeah...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

I had to share my fewest moves solution early this week, since it was so good. I tied Frédéric! And I would have done even better, if I hadn't run out of time.

My solution:

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 fewest moves:* *32 moves*
B' U B D B' U' B D' L B2 R B2 D2 F D' F D' R2 D2 F D' F' D2 R D2 R2 B R2 D R' D' B'

2x2x2: . L B2 R B2
2x2x3: D2 F . D' F
cross + 3rd pair: D' R2 D2 F D' F'
finish F2L: D2 R D2 R2 B R B'
solve edges leaving 3 corners: B R D R' D' B'
insert at first .: B' U B D B' U' B D'
At end of F2L, R B' B R cancel to R2.

I found this and finished finding the insertion at the beginning and wrote it down with just a minute left. Then I kept going for a while past the hour because I knew there was a better insertion, and found that if instead of the first insertion, you insert this at the second .:
B U2 B' D' B U2 B' D

you can cancel D and D' at the end of the insertion. Then it's 30 moves! (I wouldn't be surprised if there's even better - I ran out of patience once I found this.) A pity I didn't have time to look for it. Anyway, I'm thrilled with 32 moves. Rather lucky, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## pjk (Jun 26, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* 23.81 25.56 (26.92) (22.44) 26.30 = 25.22
Using Roux again. This is a nice set of 5 solves for me. Sadly, none had any CMLL cases I knew.
*5x5:* 2:34.22 (2:13.70) (2:44.81) 2:31.80 2:43.88 = 2:36.63
The second solve was my best by about 10 seconds. The 2 super 2:40's just had many delays and bad center to edge transitions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2008)

pjk said:


> Patrick Kelly
> *5x5:* 2:34.22 (2:13.70) (2:44.81) 2:31.80 2:43.88 = 2:36.63
> The second solve was my best by about 10 seconds. The 2 super 2:40's just had many delays and bad center to edge transitions.



Wow, Patrick - you got really good all of a sudden! How depressing.


----------



## FredM (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a great Solution you got ther Mike ! Too bad, you didn't find the commutator in time... Your blocks are really good, I'm jealous, I just can't find short way for blocks, usually I find one short way and stick to it because it's the only one I find.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2008)

FredM said:


> That's a great Solution you got ther Mike ! Too bad, you didn't find the commutator in time... Your blocks are really good, I'm jealous, I just can't find short way for blocks, usually I find one short way and stick to it because it's the only one I find.



Believe me, this was just a lucky find. I was doing very badly until I suddenly lucked onto this start, and then everything fell together. At about 40 minutes, I had only a 43-move solution that was the best I could find. I was so disappointed with it that I just decided to start over and see if I could find a better start. And then I found this. The 2x2x2 was hard to see, but very few moves, and then once it was together, the 2x2x3 was easy, and there were just blocks everywhere.

Most weeks, I'm nowhere near as good as you - it was just luck this week. But like Erik says, "getting lucky is not a crime..."


----------



## FredM (Jun 26, 2008)

It's not, it's not...

I don't say it but every week I get stuff I don't really deserve (like easy extend block, edges oriented, corners permuted) but I just try so many ways of doing F2L etc... 

In fact, getting a PLL Skip in Fewest Moves isn't really being lucky... Since you try at least 72 solves... (Nah, maybe not 72 but, you know....)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pyraminx: (16.35) 17.70, 20.74, (33.47), 22.64 = 20.36 avg


Have to get more used to the pyraminx.


----------



## pjk (Jun 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick Kelly
> ...


I've been practicing it quite a bit. I've never really practiced the 5x5, but now I am going to. I am also going to work on 4x4 BLD soon.

Nice FM solution BTW. I need to practice that too.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 26, 2008)

I am not giving my entire FMC solution yet, but for those that want to try a ridiculous start, please highlight the hidden part: L B2 R' B' D R'. I will post the final part later, I still have 39 minutes left to find the insertion, but it will be 28 moves at most

And this was a variation I started with that almost got me another crazy solve within 5 minutes:
2x2x3 minus 1 edge, but with another 2x2x1 ready to insert: L B2 R' B' D F,
Insert the missing edge while adding the 2x2x1: D2 B2 L2 R F R' L2,
Everything else (almost): D F B' L B L' B F' D,

OK, this is the entire solution. It became 25 moves because the cancellations were really nice:
Same crazy beginning as before:
Create 4 pairs: L B2 R' B' D R'
Almost F2L: U B R' B' * U' B' R2 F
F2L + edges last layer leaving a corner 3-cycle: D2 R L' F R' L D2
Insert at * : F U' B' U F' U' B U
Solution: L B2 R' B' D R' U B R' B' F U' B' U F' U' R2 F D2 R L' F R' L D2


----------



## Jack (Jun 26, 2008)

Fewest moves: y x U' F U2 F' U' F U' F2 U F U' F' U2 F' U' F2 U' x L' B L U R' F R B' U2 F U' L U (30 moves)

Use inverse scramble (R U2 R L' U F' U2 F' U R B L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B2 R2 B2)

2x2x3: z2 y U' L' U F' U2 R'.F' R 
Orient edges: B U' L' B' L 
F2L: x' U F2 U F U2 F U F' U' F
OLL: F U F' U F U2 F' U

Insert R B R' F' R B' R' F at the dot, cancelling 8 moves! After doing all that cancelling, I realized that inserting that corner cycle was the same as doing the first move of orienting edges (B) before the last move of the 2x2x3 (R). Wow!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2008)

Jack said:


> Fewest moves: y x U' F U2 F' U' F U' F2 U F U' F' U2 F' U' F2 U' x L' B L U R' F R B' U2 F U' L U (30 moves)
> 
> Use inverse scramble (R U2 R L' U F' U2 F' U R B L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B2 R2 B2)
> 
> ...


Best cancellation ever!

I was wondering how you were going to get it down to 30 moves after doing all those steps (2x2x3, F2L, orient edges, OLL, PLL) but with 8 moves cancelling it is obvious!

The level of FMC is reaching new heights again

But why do people use an orient edges step during Fewest Moves? I would have just continued that solve like this (3 minutes)
2x2x3: z2 y U' L' U F' U2 R' F' R 
Tripple X-Cross, leaving a corner-3-cycle and an edge-3-cycle: U' B' U , R B R' , U B2 U2 , B'


----------



## Jack (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never tried inserting two cycles before. Using your continutation, the best corner insertion I could find was R F2 R' B R F2 R' B' between R and B of the triple x-cross part, cancelling 3 moves. The only place that I could see to insert a 3 edge cycle was at one point during the solve where all edges were oriented and on the same face, which would take 9 moves to solve with no cancellations, giving a 32 move solution (without a super lucky 0 move insertion!).


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 27, 2008)

2: 3.81 4.08 6.13 4.15 2.66 = 4.01 its weird that sup4 feels bad now

3: 12.36 15.28 18.19 15.30 13.25 = 14.61

4: 1:00.47 OP 54.97 54.96 1:01.96 58.56 P = 58.00 WOW all went perfectly, pretty lucky on parities exept the first solve (18 second LL)

5: 2:10.84 2:14.28 1:56.43 2:14.46 2:15.90 = 2:13.19 ok

2BLD: 30.53 40.53 28.59 = 28.59

3BLD: DNF (2:04.86) 2:52.04 2:00.86 = 2:00.86 close

3OH: 31.77 30.91 23.36 31.50 26.96 = 29.79

3Match: 1:07.38 1:05.81 1:06.56 1:08.06 1:06.02 = 1:06.65 consistent

FMC: 33 moves
Scramble: B2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R' U' F U2 F U' L R' U2 R'
2x2x3: L B2 R B2 D2 F D' F (8)
3rd slot: D' R2 D2 R' B' D' B R (8)
4th slot: D2 B' D2 B D B' D' (7)
LL: L2 F L F' L' F L F' L B (10)
Kind of a lucky PLL skip, but I couldn't find anything good after the 8 move 2x2x3

234Relay: 1:16.40 amazing!
2: 0:05
4: 0:58
3: 0:13

2345Relay: 4:10.34 terrible
2: 0:03
5: 2:29
4: 1:23 OP
3: 0:15

Mega: 2:51.58 2:47.36 2:37.59 2:54.71 3:02.75 = 2:51.22 hmm


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2008)

Jack said:


> I've never tried inserting two cycles before. Using your continutation, the best corner insertion I could find was R F2 R' B R F2 R' B' between R and B of the triple x-cross part, cancelling 3 moves. The only place that I could see to insert a 3 edge cycle was at one point during the solve where all edges were oriented and on the same face, which would take 9 moves to solve with no cancellations, giving a 32 move solution (without a super lucky 0 move insertion!).


That's very unlucky for the edge-insertion, but that continuation was just the first one I saw so don't blame me for not being able to predict the cancellations on the insertions 

But you didn't answer the question: Why do you use a "orient edges" step for Fewest Moves?


----------



## Jack (Jun 27, 2008)

I think I often use it because I orginally just tried fewest moves with Petrus, and that has an orienting edges step. In this case, I did try to find a continuation without orienting edges, but I just had a better one with orienting. About the bad edge insertion, I think that may just be me, because I don't usually insert edge cycles and don't really know how to do them very well. When they were on the same face, that was the only time where I knew how to cycle them without setups.


----------



## vlarsen (Jun 28, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2*: = 12.62 6.39 11.96 9.93 12.75 = *11.51*
*3x3x3*: = 32.84 33.25 36.25 43.51 36.79 = *35.43*
*4x4x4*: = 2:42.78 2:10.20 2:47.45 2:17.00 2:30.62 = *2:30.15*
*5x5x5*: = 4:53.32 5:04.46 4:32.15 5:05.81 5:01.98 = *4:59.92*
Wow, it's been a while since I've practiced on a big cube.
*3x3x3 OH*: = 4:12.01 95.71 102.48 101.37 87.68 = *99.85*
I messed up about 4 algs on the 4 minute one. I don't understand how people enjoy this event.
*234-Relay*: *3:20.17*
4x4 was slow again
*2345-Relay*: *6:52.37*
Aha, finally getting my old speed on the big cubes back. ~2 min for 4x4 and ~4 min for 5x5


----------



## Pedro (Jun 28, 2008)

*4x4x4 bld* = 
DNF (10:38), to do later

Tried to go fast on memo...was using new locations I'm not perfectly familiar yet, but recall was good...centers were correct, corners had 2 flipped, because I had to flip 3 at the end, but didn't see it properly, and flipped just 2 (one, of course, the wrong way). Few edges off, I used a wrong sticker in a cycle


----------



## 36duong (Jun 28, 2008)

Magic
(3.03)+
1.43
1.40
1.44
(1.38)
------
4.27

4.27/3 = 1.42


----------



## Jude (Jun 28, 2008)

*Chukk*

*2x2x2:* 12.39, (7.77) 11.38, (14.36), 13.33, = *12.37* --> Terrible  Even though I have just switched methods (LBL to Ortega) this avg is inexplicably bad 

*3x3x3:* (32.86), 29.95 (27.48),32.42, 33.22 = *31.87* ---> Ahhh, equally (if not more) terrible than 2x2x2! First sup-30 average in weeks! No real reason, they were all just slow..

*4x4x4:* (2:37.17 (P)), (2:07.73 (O)), 2:16.22 (O), 2:18.66 (P), 2:33.34 (P) = *2:22.74* Gah, also bad! Not on form today  I'll leave the rest for a different time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2008)

It was a bad week overall. I tried to do too many things too fast, and wound up being too tired to do well. Oh well, at least I’ll have time for the V-cubes when they come. (I hope they arrive okay!)

Mike Hughey
*2x2x2:* 11.03, 12.72, 12.52, 10.47, 11.27 = *11.61*
Comment: These were really easy scrambles, but I made big mistakes, so I got bad times anyway.
*3x3x3:* 30.97, 32.08, 28.06, 33.21, 27.90 = *30.37*
*4x4x4:* 1:52.67 (OP), 1:43.01, 1:47.01 (P), 1:51.72 (P), 1:55.43 (OP) = *1:50.47*
Comment: Not bad for me, actually.
*5x5x5:* 3:00.12, 3:11.91, 3:13.27, 2:49.07, 3:15.46 = *3:08.43*
Comment: I’m about to give up on the hope of getting through the qualifications at US Nationals. I’m just not improving fast enough. I have a feeling qualification will be significantly below 3 minutes (probably below 2:50, maybe as low as 2:30). I’ve still never had a sub-2:40 solve.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 57.28, 1:14.65, 1:01.80 = *57.28*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:44.26, 2:59.25, DNF (2:01.64) = *2:44.26*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 11:33.14 (5:18), 11:24.71 (5:51), DNF (10:13.48, 4:58) = *11:24.71*
Comment: DNF was off by 3 centers. A pity, because it was my only decent time.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 22:38.27 (11:58), DNF (26:31.60, 12:08), DNF (21:29.84, 9:40) = *22:38.27*
Comment: Second one was off by 8 + centers; third one was off by 4 + centers. I’ve been seeing some new, slightly more efficient + center algorithms to use, and I think I’m messing some of them up. I know they work, but I think when I’m doing them fast, I’m sometimes doing them wrong.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/14 = 2 points, 2:20:00* (1:36.45 memorization)
Comment: I always set an alarm to go off when I run out of time, since in a competition they’re supposed to stop you when you run out of time. So I ran out while I was trying to dredge up my memory for the 4 cubes I still couldn’t remember. I did 2 cubes wrong: cube 7 had 2 flipped edges I didn’t see, and cube 13 had 3 corners misoriented. I forgot some of my edge memorization for cubes 1, 2, 6, and 8. I tried to do this very late at night (started at 2:45 AM), and I was already exhausted. Apparently that’s a bad idea for multiBLD.  Also, I had done my third 5x5x5 BLD above just a couple of hours before doing this, and I was having trouble with overwriting the locations I used for that, with the rooms I had used for the 5x5x5. I was using my keychain cube for the 14th cube. I really think that if I had gotten some sleep first, this would have gone a lot better.
*3x3x3 OH:* 58.61, 53.28, 41.36, 54.52, 38.86 = *49.72*
Comment: I guess I really did get better at one-handed somehow. I’m not sure why. For the fifth solve, the LL was just a Sune (PLL skip).
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:36.41, 2:17.75, 3:01.41, 2:49.27, 2:57.28 = *2:47.65*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:49.46, 2:06.61, 2:31.55, 1:22.94, 1:47.68 = *1:54.58*
Comment: Wow – I suddenly did a lot better! Still not really very good, but definitely better than I’ve been doing. I’m starting to see it a little better now.
*2-4 relay:* *3:00.31* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *6:32.86* (P)
Comment: Just awful relays this week. For the 2-5 relay, the 5x5x5 alone was over 3:30, which is a large part of why it was so bad.
*Magic:* 2.69, 2.44, 2.11, 2.15, 4.34 = *2.43*
Comment: Finally a little improvement. I saw Bob Burton doing Magic at Cincinnati, and noticed that he can get good times while doing the last part of the solve against the table. So I’ve switched, and it helps me. I actually got my first ever sub-2 while I was warming up for this. I know I’m pathetically bad at this, but it’s still fun.
*Master Magic:* 4.30, 4.69, 4.91, 4.71, 4.55 = *4.65*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one, but Joey says he sent one to me. (Thanks, Joey!!!) If I happen to get it before this competition expires, I’ll add this then. (I’ll tear myself away from my V-cubes long enough to do 5 clock solves, anyway.)
*MegaMinx:* 3:32.81, 3:26.59, 3:29.02, 3:40.47, 3:03.15 = *3:29.47*
*Pyraminx:* 25.80, 25.22, 22.25, 18.61, 20.15 = *22.54*
*Square-1:* 2:00.46 (P), 1:32.03 (P), 2:16.94 (P), 1:40.81, 1:34.77 = *1:45.35*
Comment: 5 parities in a row. 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*
See earlier post in this thread for my solution. At least this was pretty good this week.


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Clock:* Still don’t have one, but Joey says he sent one to me. (Thanks, Joey!!!) If I happen to get it before this competition expires, I’ll add this then. (I’ll tear myself away from my V-cubes long enough to do 5 clock solves, anyway.)


I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Kian (Jun 29, 2008)

exo, are you just doing fridrich blind? i wasn't aware that anyone tried that...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 29, 2008)

3x3x3:
5: 00:23.14
4: 00:25.57
3: 00:23.36
2: 00:23.70
1: 00:19.81
avg: 23.40
comment: I iz getting better


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2008)

Kian said:


> exo, are you just doing fridrich blind? i wasn't aware that anyone tried that...


Not many people have, it's called speed BLD. No-one uses it for real BLD, it is too impractical, since memo is a lot longer.


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2008)

Feliks Zemdegs

Comment: This week i have decided to skip 3x3x3 as my 2x2 and 4x4 package arrived on Friday and i have been practicing them a lot.

*2x2x2:*

*Average: 13.10*
Times:
(7.64), 13.45, (15.77), 13.63, 12.23
Comment: Not that good, with the exception that I've only had my 2x2 for 40 hours. Using a lbl method.

*4x4x4*

*Average: 2:53.65*

Times: 

2:43.99 P
2:49.61 P
(2:39.27)
3:07.36 OP
(3:15.08) O

Comment: Same as Jai.

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay

: 3:24.58*
Comment: Not bad considering Ive only had two of these cubes for 40 hours. Actually i think it was quite fast, except for the 3x3x3.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 29, 2008)

Kian said:


> exo, are you just doing fridrich blind? i wasn't aware that anyone tried that...



Yeah.

Maybe I'll get sub-3 one day (if I actually take the time to memo properly...)


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow mike i just realized we used the same 8 move 2x2x3 on the FMC. I actually tried using that same F2L that you did, but I didn't think for some reason to manipulate the LL edges like you did. And after a lucky PLL skip, I decided i didn't want to search for ones with insertions... but you beat me by one move still!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 29, 2008)

BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:10.19

Need to get faster again...


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2008)

FMC: D2 L B D' B' D B D B' L' B D' B' D B D' B2 D B D' B' D' B2 F' R B' F2 D' F' D' L' F L F' D' L' U' R2 D U (40)

My solution.
x2 U' D' R2 D L (5)
A pair and 3 cross pieces.
y U L F' L' F (5)
Insert, and set up another pair.
U L U L2 R B' L (7)
Insert, along with cross piece.
R2 U R U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R' (13)
Last two F2L.
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 (10)
OLL, and PLL skip.


----------



## mam046 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello people. This is the first time i write here, so logically the first time I participate on these competitions 

*2x2x2
Average: 7,50*

1.	7,47
2.	(6,53)
3.	(8,27)
4.	7,94 
5.	7,09

Current average. Lastly I'm getting more regular.

*3x3x3
Average: 28,65*

1.	25,90 
2.	30,47
3.	(31,66)	
4.	29,58
5.	(25,50)	

Very good for me. Another sub-30 average.

*Pyraminx
Average: 11,81*

1.	12,77
2.	(12,86)	
3.	(9,75)
4.	11,50
5.	11,15

Mmm, I have to practise more, I can improve a lot on this.

This is all.

Bye!


----------



## dChan (Jun 30, 2008)

Daniel Chan

I have not had some serious practice for about a month now so to force myself to practice I decided to enter into this week's competition. So here are my results.

*2x2x2* - 8.07 (16.63) 12.33 (7.38) 13.19 *Average:* 11.20 
Comment: Completely horrible. Probably my worst average in the longest time. I did 12 practice solves before getting into this and those 12 were the only 2x2x2 solves I had ever done in a long while. I will try to get back into this as I really want to get my sub-10 second average back. 

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* - DNF (1:43.72) 1:52.30 *Best:* 1:43.72
Comment: I have not done a blindfolded solve in so long that when I started the first solve I almsot had no idea what to look for. The scrambles were actually easy, I am just out of it. I need to get my mojo back.

*3x3x3* - 21.82 26.03 22.70 (26.83) (20.94) *Average:* 23.52 
Comment: Umm... just "bleh." What else can I say about such a miserable average?

*3x3x3 One-Handed* - 39.58 (36.95) 40.50 (43.08) 42.76 *Average:* 40.95
Comment: My mom really screwed me up on this one. I just finished the third solve(40.50 seconds) and she goes, "Woah. That is awful." I ask, "What is?", "The time." This completely threw me off because I kept thinking, "My god, I need to be faster. I need to be faster. I need to be faster..." I did not realize this until the very end and it was already too late. 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* - DNF DNF (4:04.75) *Best:* 4:04.75
Comment: The first one had two edges wrongly oriented and two pairs of edges that need to be switched.The second one was a permutation error that probably arose from trying to fix a parity in the middle of the solve (two pairs of corners needed to be switched). The third one was good but it should have been way faster. I memorized the whole cube in under 2 minutes so if I had been as fast as I was a month ago I would have gotten sub-4 minutes but, alas, time does me wrong.


Here's the deal: taking a break does NOT help your times. Take it from me because I have taken several breaks and this latest one being the longest and my time has never decreased as a result of taking a break but, rather, as a result of lots of practice.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 30, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNS DNS
4x4x4_bld: 6:22.39 DNS DNS
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNS DNS

wow, that sucked. Didn't get to practice much due to a really hectic week at work, and packing for my trip. Other than the 4x4x4, this performance is serious motivation to practice harder.

My god work sucks.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 3x3x3_bld: DNF DNS DNS
> 4x4x4_bld: 6:22.39 DNS DNS
> ...



The 4x4x4 was nice, though. I'm looking forward to hearing your exploits with the 7x7x7 when you get back. Have a good trip!


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 22.20 17.16 29.63 DNF 20.33 => 24.05
First ever. The timer didn't start on the fourth solve.

*3x3x3:* 25.69 24.02 20.58 20.24 21.36 => 21.99
Done with a hybrid of my 2H core + OH cubies - it's way too loose.

*3x3x3_OH:* 40.91 40.27 34.69 46.14 51.50 => 42.44
Done with the same hybrid. No good at all.

*3x3x3_feet:* DNF 2:42.34 2:03.61 2:01.47 2:16.00 => 2:20.65
Sore legs for no reason. Crap cube. I will never try this hybrid again.

*4x4x4:* 1:35.94 1:47.58 1:31.06 1:42.47 1:39.17 => 1:39.19
Ok.

*5x5x5:* 2:59.31 DNF 3:13.61 3:01.80 4:52.80 => 3:42.74
The timer didn't start on the second solve, which was by far my fastest. The last solve was a big-ish pop.

The other two tomorrow. I'm not doing feet in this light, and my 2x2x2 isn't stickered yet, but hopefully I'll be able to go at it tomorrow without it popping!

EDIT: All done. Possibly my worst week ever.


----------



## immortalcube (Jul 1, 2008)

3x3x3: (34.80) (45.57) 35.38 39.47 40.03 => 38.29

should have warmed up first... bad times, even for me!
(^^ my first time in the weekly competitions)


----------



## icke (Jul 2, 2008)

2x2 14,79 17,34 14,70 15,79 14,51 -> 15,09
3x3 30,33 27,33 24,71 31,64 27,49 -> 28,38
4x4 2:28,99 2:31,40 2:06,99 2:04,08 1:57,61 -> 2:13,81


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> *3x3x3_feet:* DNF 2:42.34 2:03.61 2:01.47 2:16.00 => 2:20.65
> Sore legs for no reason. Crap cube. I will never try this hybrid again.



Hey, give you sore legs and a bad cube and I'm almost competitive!


----------



## Erik (Jul 2, 2008)

2: (4.88), 4.55, 4.70, 4.47, (3.13)=>4.57


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

*2x2x2*: = 10.75 9.55 16.90 10.93 6.77 = *10.41*
*3x3x3*: = 21.66 26.28 27.27 24.47 32.71 = *26.01*
*4x4x4*: = 1:34.52 (OP) 1:44.46 (P) 1:51.13 (OP) 1:38.30 (O) 1:24.68 (P) = 1*:39.09*
*5x5x5*: = 2:11.46 2:23.97 2:39.75 2:36.33 2:18.34 = *2:26.21*
*2x2x2_bf*: = 1:17.53 DNF 1:06.93 = *1:06.93*
*3x3x3_bf*: = DNF DNF 5:07.80 = *5:07.80*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 37.09 37.34 43.61 50.71 43.61 = *41.52*
*3x3x3_match*: = 1:36.40 1:42.65 1:37.65 1:39.94 5:33.91 = *1:40.08*
*3x3x3_fmc*: = L B2 R' B' D R' U B R' B' F U' B' U F' U' R2 F D2 R L' F R' L D2 = *25*
Create 4 pairs: L B2 R' B' D R'
Almost F2L: U B R' B' * U' B' R2 F
F2L + edges last layer leaving a corner 3-cycle: D2 R L' F R' L D2
Insert at * : F U' B' U F' U' B U
*234-Relay*: *2:12.44* (O)
*2345-Relay*: *4:52.71* (OP)
*Magic*: = 3.02 1.96 5.71 1.81 3.36 = *2.78*
*Master Magic*: = 7.50 5.86 4.96 5.56 8.09 = *6.31*
*Clock*: = 22.38 24.55 20.46 22.69 27.02 = *23.21*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:33.59 3:28.25 3:26.52 3:58.58 3:17.61 = *3:29.45*
*PyraMinx*: = DNF 18.34 18.88 17.13 14.56 = *18.12*
*Square-1*: = 1:46.31 1:23.27 50.61 1:02.65 1:09.00 = *1:11.64*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> *3x3x3_fmc*: = L B2 R' B' D R' U B R' B' F U' B' U F' U' R2 F D2 R L' F R' L D2 = *25*
> Create 4 pairs: L B2 R' B' D R'
> Almost F2L: U B R' B' * U' B' R2 F
> F2L + edges last layer leaving a corner 3-cycle: D2 R L' F R' L D2
> Insert at * : F U' B' U F' U' B U



Very nice solution! I'm just now beginning to sometimes see opportunities to do something like your "create 4 pairs" start to this. It really is nice when you have lots of little blocks to work with.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 8, 2008)

*3x3*

41.60
32.43
41.85
41.50
31.91

Avg- 38.51

 pretty good for me, my best avg is 35.xx


----------

